# Gemellaggio



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
Sempre insieme, il lettino diviso, il passeggino doppio, le tutine una rosa una azzurro (perchè il povero papà sperava almeno in un maschio e una femmina). A scuola ci insegnavano le recite a due, e ci mandavano nelle classi a recitare una poesia che ancora mi ricordo annunciando le due gemelline identiche : il mandorlo e la luna.
Ma non ricordo se ero il mandorlo o la luna.
Crescendo abbiamo cercato una distinzione, sia vestendoci diverse, capelli diversi, taglio e colore diverso sia separandoci di classe, ma non di scuola.
ma non si scappa. Sei la gemella di?
lei è tua gemella?
la gente si sente scombussolata davanti a due gemelli.
Ora questa gemella mi è entrata dentro.
quello che capita a lei capita a me, o almeno lo vivo molto direttamente.
fra poco la operano.
sto già male io.
è come se dovessi fare gli esami io, i controlli io, l'operazione io.
Coi vostri fratelli com'è?
c'è questo legame così indistruttibile?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...


No, così come lo descrivi non c'è.
Senti, ma il carattere è diverso, immagino...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...



tra me e mio fratello, sì. ma sono sempre stata convinta che quello tra gemelli sia diverso, più intenso. non vivendolo, non posso che ipotizzare e non posso fare paragoni con quello che vivo io con mio fratello. ma, senza volere assolutamente apparire morbosa, perché il rapporto non è tale, credo sia l'uomo più importante della mia vita.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Mio fratello è più piccolo di me di quasi nove anni. Alcuni mesi dopo la sua nascita mia madre ha avuto dei problemi di salute che non le permettevano di badare a lui, così per molti aspetti in quel periodo l'ho cresciuto io. Si è creato un legame molto forte ma non è evidente. Mio fratello è uno spirito libero, odia le costrizioni, è un ribelle, decide che vuole qualcosa e lotta per averla, sia a parole che nei fatti. E' l'idolo dei suoi amici, è l'organizzatore di tutto, dove va lui vanno gli altri. Siamo diversi, indubbiamente, ed io sono molto protettiva nei suoi confronti e avverto quando c'è qualcosa che non va. Tra noi non ci sono evidenti manifestazioni d'affetto ma so che ci lega un filo invisibile....


----------



## Old Confù (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...


sono figlia unica, e nn credo potrò mai capire com'è il legame che si istaura tra due fratellli...e per di più gemelli...E un pò mi dispiace...

Vi faccio però un grosso in bocca al lupo...per l'operazione!!!

1


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Il legame con una sorella o fratello, credo non sia così profondo come quello tra gemelli, si partecipa alle gioie ed ai dolori certamente, ma non è così coinvolgente. Credo che essere gemelli sia una cosa unica, non per niente il rapporto gemellare è da sempre studiato dalla scienza...


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

il carattere è diverso ma le idee sono molto simili.
riusciamo a capirci senza aprire bocca, basta uno sguardo.Quando leggo qualcosa so già con precisione cosa sta pensando lei.
E c'è un incomprensibile bisogno di sentirsi, sempre. di sapere che c'è.
è come essere unite nel cuore ma separate nei corpi.
Senza di lei le cose hanno un altro sapore.
E' abbastanza provante.
Ma credo sia una delle più grandi fortune del mondo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

*Brugola*

No, io con la mia gemella non ho nessun rapporto particolare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> No, io con la mia gemella non ho nessun rapporto particolare...


perché tu sei un'insensibile senza cuore


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il carattere è diverso ma le idee sono molto simili.
> riusciamo a capirci senza aprire bocca, basta uno sguardo.Quando leggo qualcosa so già con precisione cosa sta pensando lei.
> E c'è un incomprensibile bisogno di sentirsi, sempre. di sapere che c'è.
> è come essere unite nel cuore ma separate nei corpi.
> ...











idem con patatina fritta e ben dorata. 
Se solo potessi mettere la tua brugolina al posto della mia sarebbe perfetto


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> il carattere è diverso ma le idee sono molto simili.
> riusciamo a capirci senza aprire bocca, basta uno sguardo.Quando leggo qualcosa so già con precisione cosa sta pensando lei.
> E c'è un incomprensibile bisogno di sentirsi, sempre. di sapere che c'è.
> è come essere unite nel cuore ma separate nei corpi.
> ...


Patrimonio genetico identico, ambiente familiare pure... anzi, è sorprendente che qualche piccola differenza tra voi ci sia...


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Patrimonio genetico identico, ambiente familiare pure... anzi, è sorprendente che qualche piccola differenza tra voi ci sia...


ovviamente io sono più bella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ovviamente io sono più bella


quello che non riesco a stabilire è chi sia la più cazzona


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che non riesco a stabilire è chi sia la più cazzona


pari siam...siam siam siam siamesi siam


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ovviamente io sono più bella


Voglio le prove... mandatemi una foto in cui siete assieme...vedrai che indovino chi è brugola e chi è asu...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ovviamente io sono più bella


mi hai preceduto di un secondo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hai preceduto di un secondo


e avresti messo perfino la stessa faccina


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Voglio le prove... mandatemi una foto in cui siete assieme...vedrai che indovino chi è brugola e chi è asu...








petta un attimo che la metto come avatar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> petta un attimo che la metto come avatar


ho paura del risultato...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

eccoci, noi due bellissime...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Tenerissime....


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> petta un attimo che la metto come avatar


tu sei quella di spalle vero?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> petta un attimo che la metto come avatar




Secondo me Brugola è quella di destra...


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Secondo me Brugola è quella di destra...


perchè?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccoci, noi due bellissime...


sei quella di sinistra con un pacchetto di cerini (?) in mano?


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè?




Boh, vado a sensazioni....


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei quella di spalle vero?


e tu sei la sdraio vero?


----------



## Old fischio (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei quella di sinistra con un pacchetto di cerini (?) in mano?


...che impreca perchè non trova più le Camel?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Secondo me Brugola è quella di destra...


giusto. Io sono quella coi cerini in mano


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccoci, noi due bellissime...


Vi pensavo più giovani...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vi pensavo più giovani...
















  che bastardo!!!
41 cazzone, non uno di più (per qualche giorno) non uno di meno..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...


per la cronaca: tu eri il mandorlo.


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto. Io sono quella coi cerini in mano



Lo vedi che sò maga????


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Lo vedi che sò maga????


come mai Holly?? che differenze vedi?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bastardo!!!
> 41 cazzone, non uno di più (per qualche giorno) non uno di meno..


minchia...pure mie coetanee... però io li faccio a fine ottobre, sono più piccolino...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> minchia...pure mie coetanee... però io li faccio a fine ottobre, sono più piccolino...


ma come tutti gli uomini.. crepi prima


----------



## Old Holly (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come mai Holly?? che differenze vedi?



Si vede poco... l'ho detto, sono andata a istinto.


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come tutti gli uomini.. crepi prima


...ma come tutti gli uomini,  nel frattempo lavoro la metà, e non mi rompo le palle ogni mese con le PMS


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma come tutti gli uomini,  nel frattempo lavoro la metà, e non mi rompo le palle ogni mese con le PMS


ma ti becchi la prostata tra una decina d'anni


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma come tutti gli uomini, nel frattempo lavoro la metà, e non mi rompo le palle ogni mese con le PMS


gli è rimasto impresso quel post...


----------



## Old Toujours (15 Luglio 2008)

ma che è questo forum ? ... un raduno di coscritti ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ti becchi la prostata tra una decina d'anni








pussa via, brutta strega...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pussa via, brutta strega...



pitticca sa cugurra





















(non tradurre... a gratis non si fa più nulla)


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pussa via, brutta strega...


e pure disfunzione erettile già che ci siamo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pitticca sa cugurra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


patagarrosa!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e pure disfunzione erettile già che ci siamo



Carlina siete bellissime e non dimostrate assolutamente la vostra età








(prima che si incazza pure con me)


----------



## Old Toujours (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Carlina siete bellissime e non dimostrate assolutamente la vostra età
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando parla no


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

l'unica nota dolente è il compleanno.
non sei mai la festeggiata.
hai sempre sta rompicoglioni sul collo..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> patagarrosa!!!
















prenotato per lo squash?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e pure disfunzione erettile già che ci siamo


pitticca sa cugurra niedda... ma cravaisinci in su cunnu, sa giustizia ti' coddiri!

ps: angelo, per questa niente al di sotto di un bonifico di 200 euro, mi raccomando


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Carlina siete bellissime e non dimostrate assolutamente la vostra età
> 
> 
> (prima che si incazza pure con me)


ecco, brava... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che se no faccio come la moglie del perozzi..che le mie arrivano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> quando parla no



non stuzzicarla che ti attacca alla prostata


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pitticca sa cugurra niedda... ma cravaisinci in su cunnu, sa giustizia ti' coddiri!
> 
> ps: angelo, per questa niente al di sotto di un bonifico di 200 euro, mi raccomando


pussa via, terun!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, brava...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


te lo ricordi che ti amo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *pitticca sa cugurra niedda... ma cravaisinci in su cunnu, sa giustizia ti' coddiri!*
> 
> ps: angelo, per questa niente al di sotto di un bonifico di 200 euro, mi raccomando



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
da quanto non la sentivo questa
AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STO MALE




200??? è tempo di saldi?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pussa via, terun!!


PPPPPPPPPPPRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> da quanto non la sentivo questa
> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA STO MALE
> 
> ...


bella eh? Anche Arrori ti coddirì... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ok, fai tu il prezzo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> bella eh? Anche Arrori ti coddirì...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



continuo ad avere nel cuore "arrò du gò", dai tempi dello stadio e matteoli 

	
	
		
		
	


	






facciamo almeno 400 e il biglietto aereo è pagato per entrambi


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> continuo ad avere nel cuore "arrò du gò", dai tempi dello stadio e matteoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... 
Ma andavi allo stadio??? Inizio anni '90, al s.elia si sentiva solo quello...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

fuori i sardi dal nostro romantico thread


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma andavi allo stadio??? Inizio anni '90, al s.elia si sentiva solo quello...


il 90 è stato il primo anno in cui ho fatto l'abbonamento


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il 90 è stato il primo anno in cui ho fatto l'abbonamento
















...ma dove, alla nord???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma dove, alla nord???


ovviamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  certo non alla sud a mangiare pasta al forno e porchetto in attesa del fischio d'inizio


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fuori i sardi dal nostro romantico thread


Vai a farti fottere senza passare dal via!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vai a farti fottere senza passare dal via!



quindi senza ritirare le 20.000 lire, braccino...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ovviamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei tempi... ora non è più così... 
Sono ancora abbonato, ma mi sono trasferito in sud... nella nord sono tutti accallonati persi...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vai a farti fottere senza passare dal via!





















che modi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 
non te la sarai mica presa, piccolo sardo caro!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (15 Luglio 2008)

Io e mia sorella abbiamo tre anni di differenza e nn ci siamo mai piaciute.
Sempre a picchiarsi da piccole, a litigare, abbiamo avuto crescite diverse, musica diversa, scuola diversa, vestiti diversi amici diversi e pensieri diversi.... Poi 4 anni fa un dialogo, per puro caso, e abbiamo scoperto che nn eravamo noi a non piacerci, ma qualcuno voleva che restassimo divise: nostra madre!
Da allora siamo inseparabili. Due siamesi riunite.
Strana la vita eh? E pensare che eravamo arrivate a conseiderarci figlie uniche....


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi senza ritirare le 20.000 lire, braccino...


Certo che no... troppa grazia, per lei!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che modi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Così mi piaci, amore!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

Tanto a me fate cagare tutt'e due


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bei tempi... ora non è più così...
> Sono ancora abbonato, ma mi sono trasferito in sud... nella nord sono tutti accallonati persi...



bhè la nord ha iniziato a sloffiarsi quando ancora ci andavo io. Dopo il putiferio del, se non ricordo male, 94 contro i milanisti, mi sono spostata nei distinti, poi ho appeso l'abbondamento al chiodo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto a me fate cagare tutt'e due


tu non fai testo.


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io e mia sorella abbiamo tre anni di differenza e nn ci siamo mai piaciute.
> Sempre a picchiarsi da piccole, a litigare, abbiamo avuto crescite diverse, musica diversa, scuola diversa, vestiti diversi amici diversi e pensieri diversi.... Poi 4 anni fa un dialogo, per puro caso, e abbiamo scoperto che nn eravamo noi a non piacerci, ma qualcuno voleva che restassimo divise: nostra madre!
> Da allora siamo inseparabili. Due siamesi riunite.
> Strana la vita eh? E pensare che eravamo arrivate a conseiderarci figlie uniche....


 

che bello! meglio tardi che mai!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bhè la nord ha iniziato a sloffiarsi quando ancora ci andavo io. Dopo il putiferio del, se non ricordo male, 94 contro i milanisti, mi sono spostata nei distinti, poi ho appeso l'abbondamento al chiodo.


si, ma due anni fa gli sconvolts hanno raggiunto il top, smazzandosi tra loro all'ultima di campionato quando si doveva festeggiare... un branco di coglioni, strafatti e avvinazzati persi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si, ma due anni fa gli sconvolts hanno raggiunto il top, smazzandosi tra loro all'ultima di campionato quando si doveva festeggiare... un branco di coglioni, strafatti e avvinazzati persi.


addirittura? gli sconvolts sono sempre stati tendenzialmente testine di minchia, direi. per quello da ragazzina mi piacevano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




dopo la prima carica dela polizia con relativa manganellata ho iniziato a non divertirmi più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   tra l'altro ci portavo spesso mio cuginetto, quando la folla me l'ha trascinato via stavo per morire


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

Fuori i Sardi da questo thread... siete gaggi persi!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> addirittura? gli sconvolts sono sempre stati tendenzialmente testine di minchia, direi. per quello da ragazzina mi piacevano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti assicuro che rispetto a quelli di oggi, allora erano angioletti...lo conoscevi chicco locci?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fuori i Sardi da questo thread... siete gaggi persi!!!


ma ita ses tui? O' casteddaia!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che rispetto a quelli di oggi, allora erano angioletti...lo conoscevi chicco locci?


Il nome non mi e' nuovo


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il nome non mi e' nuovo


Eccone un'altra.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ma tutte alla nord eravate?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fuori i Sardi da questo thread... siete gaggi persi!!!


ari chistionau sa milanese...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma ita ses tui? O' casteddaia!



Ma itte chi olisi? La chi izzerriu cugginu miu ti fazzu fuliai is caxialisi (?) a cropp'e conca!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

come dite voi in- continente che sorca ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che rispetto a quelli di oggi, allora erano angioletti...lo conoscevi chicco locci?



il nome mi dice qualcosa, ma con i nomi non sono una cima. ho tutte le facce in mente come se li avessi davanti ora. e alcuni avevano veramente delle brutte facce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come dite voi in- continente che sorca ?


siamo signorili noi. certe cose non le diciamo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma itte chi olisi? La chi izzerriu cugginu miu ti fazzu fuliai is caxialisi (?) a *crop*p'e conca!!!


cropp'e? paulesa sesi?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sbagli... sono andata a vedere una sola partita di calcio in tutta la mia vita (e ringrazio dio per questo)... ma il nome non mi e' assolutamente nuovo... sto cercando di ricordare


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il nome mi dice qualcosa, ma con i nomi non sono una cima. ho tutte le facce in mente come se li avessi davanti ora. e alcuni avevano veramente delle brutte facce


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No sbagli... sono andata a vedere una sola partita di calcio in tutta la mia vita (e ringrazio dio per questo)... ma il nome non mi e' assolutamente nuovo... sto cercando di ricordare


In effetti era noto anche fuori dallo stadio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti era noto anche fuori dallo stadio...


come la metà degli sconvolts. io avevo il piacerissimo di conoscere i fratelli cherchi, credo detengano il record di diffide. soprattutto fabio


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

marò che du cuiun!!
sun sempre a drè a rumper i bal sti fanigutton anca dove la gh'enter na got


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marò che du cuiun!!
> sun sempre a drè a rumper i bal sti fanigutton anca dove la gh'enter na got



chi boleisi chistionai, chistionaisi! seis cittius beni cittiusu. no' seghiesi is callonisi


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> marò che du cuiun!!
> sun sempre a drè a rumper i bal sti fanigutton anca dove la gh'enter na got


scendi dall'albero e fatti capire, longobarda...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come la metà degli sconvolts. io avevo il piacerissimo di conoscere i fratelli cherchi, credo detengano il record di diffide. soprattutto fabio


Belle frequentazioni, vedo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Belle frequentazioni, vedo!




















abitavano al piano sopra il mio... ho visto in diretta tutti gli arresti di fabietto


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *abitavano al piano sopra il mio*... ho visto in diretta tutti gli arresti di fabietto


...ma riuscivi a dormire la notte?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> abitavano al piano sopra il mio... ho visto in diretta tutti gli arresti di fabietto



Complimentoni.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

Tra l'altro Angelo noi siamo coetanee... potremmo anche aver avuto la sfortuna di conoscerci...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scometto che eri una "cremina" del Dettori


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma riuscivi a dormire la notte?



in realtà con noi erano bravissimi, i vicini ideali. faceva molta più paura il padre, anche se pure lui non ha mai rotto le palle


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra l'altro Angelo noi siamo coetanee... potremmo anche aver avuto la sfortuna di conoscerci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hai perso la scommessa, cosa c'era in gioco?

leonardo


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai perso la scommessa, cosa c'era in gioco?
> 
> leonardo



Sai che non ricordo cosa fosse/sia il Leonardo? Pessima memoria... comunque allora e' impossibile che ti abbia conosciuta... uff dimmi cosa vuoi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai che non ricordo cosa fosse/sia il Leonardo? Pessima memoria... comunque allora e' impossibile che ti abbia conosciuta... uff dimmi cosa vuoi



ragioneria, via scano... no... che cazzo di via è? aiuto... viale ciusa forse? quella che porta a pirri, partendo da san benedetto? comunque ero nella sede staccata di monserrato... pirri... aiutatemi. la sardegna è sempre lì?

non so, ci devo pensare, ma sarò esosa


----------



## Old Angel (15 Luglio 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Io e mia sorella abbiamo tre anni di differenza e nn ci siamo mai piaciute.
> Sempre a picchiarsi da piccole, a litigare, abbiamo avuto crescite diverse, musica diversa, scuola diversa, vestiti diversi amici diversi e pensieri diversi.... Poi 4 anni fa un dialogo, per puro caso, e abbiamo scoperto che nn eravamo noi a non piacerci, *ma qualcuno voleva che restassimo divise: nostra madre!*
> Da allora siamo inseparabili. Due siamesi riunite.
> Strana la vita eh? E pensare che eravamo arrivate a conseiderarci figlie uniche....












   perchè? io i miei li sto crescendo a mo di inseparabili...la famiglia è tutto


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ragioneria, via scano... no... che cazzo di via è? aiuto... viale ciusa forse? quella che porta a pirri, partendo da san benedetto? comunque ero nella sede staccata di monserrato... pirri... aiutatemi. la sardegna è sempre lì?
> 
> non so, ci devo pensare, ma sarò esosa



Tranquilla non ci vivo da ben 12 anni, non mi ricordo piu' un caspio di via... ho seri problemi a localizzare il Leonardo... a Monserrato poi zero, e' chiedere troppo alla mia memoria...

Poi io ero _lassussullacollina_ in quel del Liceo Artistico


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tranquilla non ci vivo da ben 12 anni, non mi ricordo piu' un caspio di via... ho seri problemi a localizzare il Leonardo... a Monserrato poi zero, e' chiedere troppo alla mia memoria...
> 
> *Poi io ero lassussullacollina in quel del Liceo Artistico*


Assieme a mio fratello


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Assieme a mio fratello


Cosa diciamo di questo fratello?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Assieme a mio fratello


Uhhh... Coetaneo?


----------



## Verena67 (15 Luglio 2008)

sono figlia unica pure io, per quello ho voluto 2 figli almeno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhhh... Coetaneo?


no, è più grande, ma durante il liceo ha avuto svariati incidenti di percorso


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sono figlia unica pure io, per quello ho voluto 2 figli almeno!


io non voglio figli, ma se decidessi proprio almeno 2 gemelli


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

non per rompere i cojones ma angelo e lettrice, non avete msn per le vostre rimembranze d'infanzia??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Cosa diciamo di questo fratello?



gira voce che sia bello, ha una decina d'anni più di te, divorziato, vive a firenze. interessa?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non per rompere i cojones ma angelo e lettrice, non avete msn per le vostre rimembranze d'infanzia??



Ufff


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non per rompere i cojones ma angelo e lettrice, non avete msn per le vostre rimembranze d'infanzia??


non fare la bisbetica o ti abbandono in autostrada


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gira voce che sia bello, ha una decina d'anni più di te, divorziato, vive a firenze. interessa?


Ufffff... lontanuccio....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non per rompere i cojones ma angelo e lettrice, non avete msn per le vostre rimembranze d'infanzia??


Però siete stronze forte.... Io non ho i vostri contatti msn...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Però siete stronze forte.... Io non ho i vostri contatti msn...


non abbiamo msn


----------



## La Lupa (15 Luglio 2008)

E adesso venitemi anche a dire che Brigola e Asdume sono gemelle!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Non è giusto però...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma perchè io le cose vengo sempre a saperle per ultima...


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E adesso venitemi anche a dire che *Brigola* e Asdume sono gemelle!!!!


una volta..una sola ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> una volta..una sola ....


anche brigola ti sta bene però


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non fare la bisbetica o ti abbandono in autostrada


non so chi sarà la più veloce a mollare il calcio


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non fare la bisbetica o ti abbandono in autostrada



UE' ma la finite  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   allora quello che io vado supplinando in giro e' aria fritta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non abbandonarla ... se lo fai, la vera bestia sei tu.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...


Senti... ma quando lei tromba godi pure tu ?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Senti... ma quando lei tromba godi pure tu ?


Tutto l'affetto fraterno distrutto.....


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Tutto l'affetto fraterno distrutto.....


Scusa.... ma ci stava come domanda.... O no ?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Scusa.... ma ci stava come domanda.... O no ?


Solo tu o Air o il mio tenero Alex potevate pensarci!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Solo tu o Air o il mio tenero Alex potevate pensarci!


Siamo accomunati dalla Leggerezza Erotoide...... Una nuova corrente letteraria....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Siamo accomunati dalla Leggerezza Erotoide...... Una nuova corrente letteraria....


Mi sa che mi tocca studiarla... devo essere sempre aggiornata, col mio lavoro....


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Mi sa che mi tocca studiarla... devo essere sempre aggiornata, col mio lavoro....


Siamo solo tre autori..... Ci metti poco..... 

Diciamo che in tre pomeriggi ti fai una cultura sufficiente......


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Siamo solo tre autori..... Ci metti poco.....
> 
> Diciamo che in tre pomeriggi ti fai una cultura sufficiente......


Ma anche no.....

(quanto mi garba darti due di picche!)


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma anche no.....
> 
> (quanto mi garba darti due di picche!)


Ed io sto qua per questo, amica mia......


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ed io sto qua per questo, amica mia......


Ma no, tu stai qui per sentire le mie paranoie!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma no, tu stai qui per sentire le mie paranoie!


Per resistere alle para-noie bisogna essere para-culi, non lo sai ?


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Per resistere alle para-noie bisogna essere para-culi, non lo sai ?









Quindi fai finta di ascoltarmi e sopportarmi?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quindi fai finta di ascoltarmi e sopportarmi?


Ma no..... Stavo scherzando...... Lo sai che ti voglio un pò di bene....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no..... Stavo scherzando...... Lo sai che ti voglio un pò di bene....


Un pò di bene?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mah......


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Un pò di bene?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh ? Cosa c'è di strano ?

T'ho mica detto che ti vorrei vedere azzannata nelle chiappe de un pitbull....


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh ? Cosa c'è di strano ?
> 
> T'ho mica detto che ti vorrei vedere azzannata nelle chiappe de un pitbull....


Esco và....

Buona serata!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Esco và....
> 
> Buona serata!


Salzìzz......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ma la finite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vale anche per l'abbandono delle meduse isteriche?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vale anche per l'abbandono delle meduse isteriche?


non tirare la corda ,sarda!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non tirare la corda ,sarda!


per evitare che si spezzi o che straripi tutto?


----------



## tatitati (16 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci sono delle cose che tra fratelli e sorelle normali non succedono.
> Essere gemella è una grande responsabilità.
> Da piccola mi scocciava essere vestita sempre uguale alla mia metà oscura, avevamo le stesse scarpette, lo stesso vestitino, lo stesso taglio di capelli lo stesso grembiulino.
> All'epoca mi sembrava crudele, oggi farei uguale se avessi due figli gemelli.
> ...


 
è una bella cosa "sentirsi".. con mio fratello ci parliamo a malapena e nonmi ha mai tenuto i bambini nelleno  una sera. è sempre incazzato.

l'unica persona per cui sentivo il suo dolore e la sua gioia è lo stesso che ha preferito la mia ex migliore amica a me.. io sono molto avvolta dalle persone che amo.. lui è un caso raro. riuscivo a sentire quando stava male davvero quando è stato ricoverato in ospedale io l'avevo capito senza che nessuno me lo dicesse perchè avevo i suoi stessi dolori. si parla di karma ma credo sia un discorso diverso...


----------

